# cartridges, pumps, converters...



## Texatdurango (Oct 1, 2007)

I just read where a squeeze pump is available to replace the twist converters coming in our kits.  My question to those who regularly use fountain pens.  What do you prefer, a throw away rubber cartridge, the twist converter that comes with the kits or the squeeze pump that Lou mentions?

At first I thought the rubber refill would be the best choice as one could carry spares when going mobile but after seeing all the different colors of inks, I'm leaning towards the squeeze pumps and maybe the refills as backups only.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 2, 2007)

All the above. I think they all have their uses. I ussually use a twist converter and I have a bunch. A lot of my pens use converters that are pen specific. I still use the cartridges every time I travel or fly. But when in doubt....buy a piston fill  

I find that about 50/50 my clients preference between cartridges and converters. Half the people like the convenience of cartridges.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 2, 2007)

Pick a pump whose appearance you like and add cartridges.  Every fountain pen user I know carries cartridges when they travel as carrying bottles of ink can be hazardous to your suitcase. [8D]


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 2, 2007)

This brings a question to mind...

Lets say I fancy a sky blue ink and use a converter.  All of a sudden I find myself needing to use black ink.  What is the best way to switch colors, just change resovoirs then shake the pen a bit to get the ink flowing or write half a page of swirls until the color changes?

OR... carry more than one pen?


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 2, 2007)

By the way..... THANK YOU! to both of you guys for putting up with all of us newbies and what are obviously basic boring questions to you.  I personally appreciate the efforts ya'll are giving in this new forum.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 2, 2007)

Tex - I really never tire of talking about fountain pens.  I remember what is was like to be re-introduced to fountain pens.  I almost always carry 2-3 inked pens with me.  They are generally inked with Private Reserve Midnight Blue, Sherwood Green and Purple Haze.  There are excellent fountain pen use instructions but (selfishly) I refer you to www.heritagepens.com/care.asp for a discussion on refills and changing ink colors.


----------



## holmqer (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> This brings a question to mind...
> 
> ...



Use the converter to flush the pen with water then load the black ink. I normally perform the initial flush under running water then switch to a cup of water and let the pen soak a little while.


----------



## jeffj13 (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> This brings a question to mind...
> 
> ...



If I were in the position of needing to change inks often, I would carry more than one pen.  Otherwise, if I just feel like changing inks, I do what holmqer does and use the converter to flush the pen.

jeff


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 2, 2007)

The is the whole reason to have more pens, because you need more pens for diffrent inks!! This is why we try out new colors, becasue we have a pen that needs an ink!

What I like to do is find an ink I like that suits the pen. For example, my Cranberry Acrylic Churchill = Tiananmen red. My Cocobolo Jr. Statesman = Visconti brown. (and so on)

I personaly hate the refills, but if I had to fly, yes, I would use one. There are some refills in colors that are sold, but I have not tried them myself. I do not like the cheap converters myself and replace them with the Schmidtt ones. However, I do plan to buy some of those new squeese pumps myself soon.


----------

